# Pre 1978 Meistergram with Pantograph



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I don't normally venture over to the sewing and quilting forum too often but lately I find it just happening more and more. I am a long time seamstress and want a be embroidery machine user!

About 6 months ago I purchased a Meistergram 100ns. It's a pretty cool machine with a pantograph but being totally ignorant as to what I was looking at I get it home and realize that some very important parts are missing. No wonder the guy that had it couldn't get it to work. It was his grandmother's and they had pack all her stuff and moved her to a nursing home. The guy I bought if from knows that all the parts were there when his grandmother had it because she used to monogram stuff with it. 

So the missing parts are from the hoop connecting block and clamp and of coarse the hoops! I know, I am a sucker.

I have called baruadan (sp)(they sell meistergram) and the parts aren't being made anymore. I can buy supplemental parts but they cost as much as I paid for the machine which works very well. I have checked all over the WWW. and just cannot locate these parts. 

Do any of you have any ideas? 

Carla


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Are they metal? Perhaps a machinist could help you?


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Yippee! I found the parts! The lady had the clamp mechanism, a couple of hoops and some letters that go with the pantograph. 

I was beginning to think I bought an heavy hunk of junk.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Congratulations. Can you post pictures? I don't think I have ever seen one of these.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have no idea what you are writing about. Where are the pics?


----------

